# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 1m+ followers Facebook Profile Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 1m+ followers active Facebook profile page. more than a thousand followers are from India, BD and Global which represents 70% of total followers.

Mostly Members from "India, BD" represent 70% of the followers. The rest are mainly from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, USA.

Daily follow this page. Most followers are celebrity, entertainment, funny fans etc.

*page quality green.


For more details and page insights, contact me.
Whatsapp: +8801836467940

----------


## davidgillbert

I have read your post about the services you provided can you please share the price details which you have required so that I can made plan according to them

----------

